#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > HEPOS-Προβολικά Συστήματα >  > > >  >  >  Μετατροπή από ''τμ3 κεντρική ζώνη υπεχωδέ'' σε ''ΕΓΣΑ87''

## gstamo

Καλησπέρα,
εχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
σχέδιο σε acad που απεικονίζει οικοδομικά τετράγωνα μιας πόλης καθως και το δίκτυο ύδρευσής της σε συντεταγμένες ''τμ3 κεντρική ζώνη υπεχωδέ''.
Θέλω να μετατρέψω όλο το σχέδιο (75000 points) σε ''εγσα 87''.
'Εκανα λοιπόν μετατροπή ενός σημείου μόνο και μετα με move μετακίνησα όλο το σχέδιο απο το παλίο σημείο στο καινούριο. Όμως διαπίστωσα ότι δημιουργηθηκε μεγαλη απόκλιση (έως και 100μ) σε πολλά σημεία του σχεδίου.
Έχω την εντύπωση λοιπόν ότι μάλλον δεν είναι αυτός ο τρόπος (δεν είμαι βέβαια τοπογράφος αλλά νομίζω έχει να κάνει με το ελλειψοειδές).
Νομίζω ο τρόπος είναι να γράψω ένα script στην autolisp του acad ωστε να μετατρέψει ένα προς ένα σημείο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η συνάρτηση μετατροπής που να λαμβάνει υπόψιν και το ελλειψοειδές.
Ζητώ συγνώμη εάν δεν εχω θέσει το ερώτημα στο σωστό σημείο του forum

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε οι τύποι-σχέσεις είναι δύσκολο να γραφούν σε ένα μήνυμα
το απλούστερο είναι να συνεργασθείς με ένα συνάδελφο τοπογράφο
αν δεν βρείς λύση επικοινωνούμε πάλι

----------


## gstamo

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

